# At least show us you are serious



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

Alot of people post on here that they want to move to the U.S, yet they appear to no absolutely nothing about the U.S, so how can they seriously say they want to move to America, sometimes its like they haven't even looked at a map to see where the U.S is, or where in the U.S the city or state is that they say they want to move to. California is a state, not a city, New Orleans is a city not a state etc. Washington state is not Washington DC, and their winters are totally different, (DC is colder and gets more snow), Hawaii is a U.S state, not its own country, the weather (especially winter) in northern California is nothing like in Southern California. Prices and cost of living in one part of the country can be totally different than another part. Not every part of the U.S is like a big, crowded city. If you mean northern or southern U.S, then use that term, not north america or south america, because those are continents. If you are posting on here to ask for specific information, you will probably get more people replying and thinking you are serious if it at least appears that you have done some homework yourself, and are not expecting other people to do it for you, you obviously have access to the internet, (Google, Yahoo etc) so use it to find out things like where the U.S is and to see how big it is, and to see where the city/state is you are saying you want to move and so on. You can even use it to find out the weather, house prices, in different cities. If you only get one reply from someone, don't assume they are right, but if you get the same answer from 5, then there might be some truth to it, but if people don't think you are serious about wanting to come to the U.S. you may not get as many replies as you would if you sound serious.


----------



## Zoom (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah , well Kimo - it all depends on what movie or TV show it was that got them all juiced up to come here (to the USA). Like "MELROSE PLACE" or "THE BIG LEBOWSKI" might want to make people all excited about a move to Los Angeles were as, on the other hand a film like "SCARFACE" might wanna make them move to Miami, ummm, or maybe not, depends. Same with "TAXI DRIVER" and NYC or "SLEEPLESS IN SEATTLE" and.... what city was that one shot in? 

You know, One man's ceiling is another man's floor. See, that's what it all boils down to in the end. I always dug New Orleans because of the film "CAT PEOPLE" but then sometimes I think it has more to do with Nastassja Kinski walking around naked in half of the movie. Who knows for sure, It's a mystery, inside a riddle, wrapped around an enigma..... just a big BALL OF CONFUSION.....(but you DO have a point, that's for sure. Makes sense to me, 110%) Zoom

PS. Oh, and everybody should own a globe (or AT LEAST a world map) so they knows what hood they be talkin' 'bout (word on the street)


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

Zoom said:


> Yeah , well Kimo - it all depends on what movie or TV show it was that got them all juiced up to come here (to the USA). Like "MELROSE PLACE" or "THE BIG LEBOWSKI" might want to make people all excited about a move to Los Angeles were as, on the other hand a film like "SCARFACE" might wanna make them move to Miami, ummm, or maybe not, depends. Same with "TAXI DRIVER" and NYC or "SLEEPLESS IN SEATTLE" and.... what city was that one shot in?
> 
> You know, One man's ceiling is another man's floor. See, that's what it all boils down to in the end. I always dug New Orleans because of the film "CAT PEOPLE" but then sometimes I think it has more to do with Nastassja Kinski walking around naked in half of the movie. Who knows for sure, It's a mystery, inside a riddle, wrapped around an enigma..... just a big BALL OF CONFUSION.....(but you DO have a point, that's for sure. Makes sense to me, 110%) Zoom
> 
> PS. Oh, and everybody should own a globe (or AT LEAST a world map) so they knows what hood they be talkin' 'bout (word on the street)


You'll notice from some of the recent posts, (made after mine), that some people didn't read my post, or didn't understand the point I was trying to make. From now on, if I don't think someone is serious about moving to the U.S, I won't waste my time trying to give them an answer.


----------



## Heading South (Jan 29, 2011)

kimo said:


> You'll notice from some of the recent posts, (made after mine), that some people didn't read my post, or didn't understand the point I was trying to make. From now on, if I don't think someone is serious about moving to the U.S, I won't waste my time trying to give them an answer.


Just thought it was time this post was brought back to the top of the list, because alot (not all) of recent post seem to fall into the catagory it was aimed at. I also will not be answerring anymore questions by people I don't think are serious, or are asking others to do their homework for them. Come on people, GOOGLE!, its not hard, and depending on your question, you will get answers alot faster then waiting for someone on here, and an answer on here may never come.


----------

